# Questions about Chicago Blue Line



## Everydaymatters (Jul 25, 2010)

My sister and I are planning to spend a few days together next month. We'll be staying at a hotel near O'hare and, although we grew up in Forest Park, things have changed greatly from the days when Forest Park was the end of the CTA line.

If we take the blue line from O'hare, do we have to transfer in Forest Park, or does the train continue on to the loop in Chicago? Everything I see makes it sound like we have to change trains in Forest Park.

In Chicago, are there elevators to the trains, or stairs?


----------



## fredevad (Jul 25, 2010)

Everydaymatters said:


> My sister and I are planning to spend a few days together next month. We'll be staying at a hotel near O'hare and, although we grew up in Forest Park, things have changed greatly from the days when Forest Park was the end of the CTA line.
> 
> If we take the blue line from O'hare, do we have to transfer in Forest Park, or does the train continue on to the loop in Chicago? Everything I see makes it sound like we have to change trains in Forest Park.
> 
> In Chicago, are there elevators to the trains, or stairs?


The Blue line runs all the way from Terminal 2 O'Hare to the loop (then keeps going to ???). On NTD I rode it from [near] Union Station to O'Hare and back.

I don't know if there are elevators, I've only seen stairs - but I don't ride the CTA trains much anymore. Perhaps someone else can tackle that question.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 25, 2010)

One end of the route is at O'Hare. The other end is at Forest Park. The Loop (and the Blue Line does not run on the elevated structure, but in the subway) is in the middle of the route.

Some stations only have stairs, some have elevators, some have escalators. It depends on which station you use.


----------



## greatcats (Jul 25, 2010)

I used the Blue Line recently when I had to fly Washington to Chicago because the Capitol Limited was cancelled. The Blue Line was very convenient, although a rather far walk from whatgever airline terminal United brought me. It took about one hour to Lake and Clark. Since I was carrying a large backpack and a roller bag, they would not let me out one end of the station, which apparently has narrow access. Otherwise, the service was good with no change of trains to reach the Loop area. The fare was cheap, too!


----------



## PerRock (Jul 25, 2010)

I believe some of the Blue Line trains only go to the Loop. So just check the roll signs to make sure before you board. Usually there is at least 2 trains sitting in the O'hare station; one will leave before the other (LED station signs will tell you which) the CTA has recently bought some new trains which I believe are either running on the Blue line or the Red. The won't look that much different from the outside; The big thing is that the Roll Signs will be LED instead of rollers. If you have one they will say "Forest Park" on the sides & front of the train.

peter


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 25, 2010)

The Blue Line originates at O'Hare runs through the Loop and ends in Forest Park. It makes a big U-shaped run.


----------



## caravanman (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi,

At O'Hare, there are elevators from the terminal levels to the CTA ticket hall. From the ticket hall there are very short escallators to track level. The CTA Blue line runs from below the shuttle bus centre at Terminal 2.

(One can walk from terminal to terminal, but there is also a free "airtrain" that runs between terminals..) From memory, the cta rail fare is $2.25

Eddie


----------

